# ATI I/O Communications Processor LPC Controller missing??



## Not_Tech_Savvy (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi everyone.  

As my forum name indicates, I am not tech savvy at all. First of all, I have the following:

Acer Aspire/AM5200/9550 AMD Phenom 64/4GB DDR2 memory/640 GB Sata hard disk/Super multi drive/ATI Radeon HD 3650 graphics/Vista Home Premium (Service Pack 2)/D-Link WBR 2310 Router with Zoom ADSL x 4 modem

I hope that is all the information you need for now (I took that off the stickers on the front of the computer and modems! LOL) I also have DirectX11 installed (I had to look that one up in the computer). I purchased both computers (mine and my daughter's) in August of 2008. Other than the usual Windows updates, everything on both computers is the same as at the date of purchase other than whatever programs we've installed. For me it's mostly media players, for my daughter it's games, itunes, etc. We also both have Kaspersky Security 2010 system installed on both computers (3 user edition).

Ok, the problem is that I accepted a windows update for a graphics upgrade that did not take. After spending much time on the phone with a tech at AMD regarding the ATI Radeon 3600 and ATI Radeon 3200, both of which are listed in my display adaptors section under Device manager, he ascertained that there was some conflict with my system. Under the ATI Radeon 3200 tab, it said Code 43 and device is not working. We even uninstalled and re-installed a different version of the Catalyst setup. Finally, he walked me through the steps of a system restore back to my old setup. I will need to take the computer in to a tech and get them to have a look at what was wrong. Fair enough. I will do that shortly.

I then started to research this problem and discovered a post on AMD's website that reads as follows:

"After installing Windows Vista, an error in Device Manager for the display adapter may appear with the error code 43.
Cause:
This error is caused by miscommunication between the motherboard chipset and the graphics card. This can be caused by using a motherboard that is incompatible or unsupported by Windows Vista. This issue can also be caused if the correct drivers are not installed for the motherboard after an OS upgrade from Windows XP. _(umm...my system came with Vista)_

If the system contains an AGP motherboard with an unsupported chipset for Vista, the AGP card will operate in PCI mode only. AMD's AGP adapters require correctly functioning AGP support from the operating system in order to run the WDDM driver under Vista. This WDDM driver has no way of working around the absence of AGP support.

Resolution:

To resolve this issue, first, ensure that your motherboard and full system are fully Vista compatible. For this you can visit the Microsoft Windows Vista Upgrade Advisor by clicking here. (_this is no longer a valid link--takes you to Windows 7 info)._

If the motherboard is Windows Vista compatible, please visit the chipset manufacturer's website to download and install the updated chipset drivers for Windows Vista. 

Other users have resolved this issue by updating their chipset drivers from the Device Manager. In the Device Manager, under the "System Devices" section, find the graphics controller (*typically AGP to CPU controller or PCI Express Root Port*), right click and choose update driver. Choose to connect to the internet or Windows Update to update the driver and continue through the update. 

The following ATI chipsets are Windows Vista compatible:


ATI CrossFire™ Xpress 3200
ATI CrossFire™ Xpress 1600
ATI Radeon™ Xpress 1250
ATI Radeon™ Xpress 1100
ATI Radeon™ Xpress 200
AMD 580X CrossFire™ Chipset
AMD 480X CrossFire™ Chipset
AMD 680X CrossFire™ Chipset
AMD 690X CrossFire™ Chipset
AMD 790X CrossFire™ Chipset
For current motherboard chipset that are offered by AMD, please click here.

Related Products: 

The information in this article applies to the following configuration(s): 

Radeon™ 9550 Series and higher
Windows Vista 32bit Edition
Windows Vista 64bit Edition" _(mine is 64bit Edition)_
The questions I have are: 

Since I had never accessed this part of the computer before, I took a look around in the System Devices section as per the AMD post. I noticed that in Device manager, under System Devices, on my daughter's computer she has ATI I/O Communications Processor LPC Controller installed and in my system, which is almost identical to hers, it is not listed at all; otherwise, our systems are much the same. I'm wondering what an ATI I/O Communications Processor LPC Controller is for and if perhaps that was never installed, or when I uninstalled the first graphics update it somehow wiped that out? 

My daughter's system is almost the same as mine (one model down) except Vista 32 bit with ATI Radeon 2400 (she has only one ATI Radeon listed--I have two) and when that graphics update from windows installed, hers is now working great with no problems. Go figure.

With regard to that AMD post, how do I find the graphics controller listed in System Devices? None of the ones listed in that post I have. The only closest one I can find to the ones listed is one that says AMD PCI Express (3GIO) Filter Driver. Is that the one I'm supposed to update?

The other two ATI ones listed below it say ATI I/O Communications Processor PCI Bus Controller and ATI Communications Processor SMBus Controller, which probably have nothing to do with it, do they? :4-dontkno The SMBus Controller one says no drivers are installed for this device.

However, I also noticed that in the ATI I/O Communications Processor PCI Bus Controller, it says the device is working properly, but when I click on the tab that says "Resources" it says "This device isn't using any resources because there is a problem", which has me concerned. I tried to click on "update" but it says that there are no new updates for this device. Naturally, on my daughter's computer it is working great.  Is there a way to fix this?

I am so beyond frustrated with this entire thing. Ever since I restored my system to the old setup, every time I play or watch videos, the screen really stutters and I can barely watch the movies anymore it's so annoying. I don't know what has happened to cause this and I can only surmise that it has something to do with those drivers that are messed up. 

Any help with these questions would be greatly appreciated.ray:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The ATI I/O Communications Processor LPC Controller as the the rest of the I/O controllers are part of the motherboard chip set driver package, The drivers will be available on the Acer support site you'll need the model number of the PC to get the correct page on the Acer site.

The error code 43 posts you found have to do with older chip sets that have AGP slot video cards you have a newer PCIe slot and card.


----------



## Not_Tech_Savvy (Dec 26, 2010)

OMG, Wrench, you are my new best friend--it worked! I went to the Acer website as you said, typed in all the info, downloaded the only chipset they had listed for my model--and voila!--almost.

At first when I opened it, it came up with a message saying that it couldn't install because there were no components or something, and refused to continue. I was frantic. I knew it was the right one, but it refused to install. On the third attempt, it finally installed and I have no idea why. I wondered if it was looking for that missing ATI I/O Communications Processor LPC Controller? 

Now my Display adaptor section says ATI Radeon 3200 Graphics and ATI Radeon 3650 (which is what the sticker on my computer says), so I guess it fixed whatever was wrong in there.

The only things left to figure out or fix seems to be that trouble in System Devices where the ATI I/O Communications Processor PCI Bus Controller still says it's working, but in the resources tab says, "This device isn't using any resources because it has a problem." 

As well, I'm still missing that ATI I/O Communications Processor LPC Controller. It did not appear after the install of the chipset. Is there something more I need to do or is it OK that it's missing?

Again, you are awesome and I thank you SO much for all the help! I am in your debt for sure. ray:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It most likely is the integrated video bus controller, since you're using a discrete video card(the 3650) it not being used thus it is not using any resources.
I've seen it before on some systems and not on others, if the system is working ok, the old adage still applies "If it ain't broke don't fix it"


----------



## Not_Tech_Savvy (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you so much for all the help, Wrench. If it's nothing to worry about then I won't. :smile:

Wishing you and yours very Happy Holidays and a spectacular New Year. ray:


----------

